# Build help



## MeirTaitz (21/12/20)

Hi guys

I just put 2 x 0.34 fused Clapton's together and it's reading 0.09. How can that be, and I believe it's unsafe to be that low?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just put 2 x 0.34 fused Clapton's together and it's reading 0.09. How can that be, and I believe it's unsafe to be that low?



If they are contact coils, then that is indeed possible, (until you have strummed them that is), as some of the wraps will be shorting. 
Your final resistance being 0.17Ohm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/20)

Have you bedded them in and checked for hotspots before you put cotton in?

Once done, take the tank off the mod, put it back on and check the ohms again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## LeislB (21/12/20)

Take your batteries out and put them back in. Once it's wicked with cotton and juiced it should be around 0.17 ohms

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Thanks everyone  It ended up at 0.14 in the end. I am considering going for a higher build because this just eats batteries and honestly don't get amazing flavour till I'm around 90 - 100 watts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If they are contact coils, then that is indeed possible, (until you have strummed them that is), as some of the wraps will be shorting.
> Your final resistance being 0.17Ohm.


Do you recommend spacing them? Do you think the flavour is in any way better? I know it helps with spitback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Do you recommend spacing them? Do you think the flavour is in any way better? I know it helps with spitback.



This is where I get my popcorn and watch ... 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spaced-vs-contact-coils-in-theory.t30285/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks everyone  It ended up at 0.14 in the end. I am considering going for a higher build because this just eats batteries and honestly don't get amazing flavour till I'm around 90 - 100 watts.



Why not try winding some 3mm plain round 28G Stainless wire coils ... a 7 - 8 wrap coil will come in between 0.8 to 1 Ohm, (_with two of them between 0.4 to 0.5 Ohm_) ... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the result

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (22/12/20)

I am also recommending the above. There are times when plain wire just works better than fancy coils.

Simple single wire coils, contact or spaced will work very well for low to medium W on just about anything. Nothing wrong with fancy coils but there are times when you can shoot yourself in the foot. Sub ohm, high VG, direct lung, heavy flavours work well with builds below 0.2

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why not try winding some 3mm plain round 28G Stainless wire coils ... a 7 - 8 wrap coil will come in between 0.8 to 1 Ohm, (_with two of them between 0.4 to 0.5 Ohm_) ... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the result


I must say, I shop primarily at Vaperite and Vape King since there are branches of both close to my home. Neither has ANYTHING in Stainless Steel. I was very surprised. Premade preferably since I've never made my own coil, but am willing to if I can find a SS spool somewhere close by.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Stranger said:


> I am also recommending the above. There are times when plain wire just works better than fancy coils.
> 
> Simple single wire coils, contact or spaced will work very well for low to medium W on just about anything. Nothing wrong with fancy coils but there are times when you can shoot yourself in the foot. Sub ohm, high VG, direct lung, heavy flavours work well with builds below 0.2


That is basically what I have. My juices are all 70/30 desserts or fruit. My salt nics / mtl juices I have the Holic mtl / Nautilus GT which are .80 and above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (22/12/20)

With the loss of taste that you have, a 70/30 mix will have very little flavour carrier due to the low PG ratio. Stick to 50/50 and MTL until you come right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> That is basically what I have. My juices are all 70/30 desserts or fruit. My salt nics / mtl juices I have the Holic mtl / Nautilus GT which are .80 and above.



I just had a vision of you doing Salt Nic on 90Watts into your 0.14 build

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I must say, I shop primarily at Vaperite and Vape King since there are branches of both close to my home. Neither has ANYTHING in Stainless Steel. I was very surprised. Premade preferably since I've never made my own coil, but am willing to if I can find a SS spool somewhere close by.



Even I can wrap a coil, so give it a go ... you've mastered wicking already 
You could try 3mm 26G Kanthal ... 7 to 8 turns should give you around 1 Ohm or;
3mm 28G Ni80 ... 6 to 7 wraps will give you around 1 Ohm 

Two of the above in parallel will give you roughly 0.5 Ohm, and you'll probably settle for around 15 to 20Watts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I must say, I shop primarily at Vaperite and Vape King since there are branches of both close to my home. Neither has ANYTHING in Stainless Steel. I was very surprised. Premade preferably since I've never made my own coil, but am willing to if I can find a SS spool somewhere close by.



Vape King have the Coil Master Competition Wire packs, (_see below_), in 22, 24 and 26G ....See if you can lay your hands on a pack of the 26G wire, else; 
Vaperite stock 28G Ni80 wire in both 30 and 100ft lengths.

I used some of the 26G Competition Wire about a week ago in a Zeus single, and was very impressed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Stranger said:


> With the loss of taste that you have, a 70/30 mix will have very little flavour carrier due to the low PG ratio. Stick to 50/50 and MTL until you come right.


I am using the caliburn at the moment and I do taste something, so thank goodness for that. I have had the odd cigarette the last few days (forgive me) my mother in ICU and my dad not well either, stressfull times I couldn't resist. TAtebuds are coming right already and my brand new TWO strawberry milk tastes AMAZING in the drop dead at about 80-100 watts. Banana milk amazing too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I just had a vision of you doing Salt Nic on 90Watts into your 0.14 build
> 
> View attachment 217391


Haha! no, I haven't lost my mind completely YET! I used the coil that came with the Holic 0.83 with some salt nic and not amazing flavour compared to the caliburn. I will keep working at it. My wicking sucks big time (as does my coil placement) but I'm working on it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Vape King have the Coil Master Competition Wire packs, (_see below_), in 22, 24 and 26G ....See if you can lay your hands on a pack of the 26G wire, else;
> Vaperite stock 28G Ni80 wire in both 30 and 100ft lengths.
> 
> I used some of the 26G Competition Wire about a week ago in a Zeus single, and was very impressed
> View attachment 217396


I am desperate to try SS as I want to try the TC mode on the Gen, (and some people say it's better flavour) 
I will hunt some SS down soon enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (22/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I am desperate to try SS as I want to try the TC mode on the Gen, (and some people say it's better flavour)
> I will hunt some SS down soon enough


Vape King has 24g SS wire 

Make a 3mm 6 wrap dual coil and tbolla you can do TC mode






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (22/12/20)

DougP said:


> Vape King has 24g SS wire
> 
> Make a 3mm 6 wrap dual coil and tbolla you can do TC mode
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why not try winding some 3mm plain round 28G Stainless wire coils ... a 7 - 8 wrap coil will come in between 0.8 to 1 Ohm, (_with two of them between 0.4 to 0.5 Ohm_) ... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the result





Stranger said:


> I am also recommending the above. There are times when plain wire just works better than fancy coils.
> 
> Simple single wire coils, contact or spaced will work very well for low to medium W on just about anything. Nothing wrong with fancy coils but there are times when you can shoot yourself in the foot. Sub ohm, high VG, direct lung, heavy flavours work well with builds below 0.2



I got 30G n 36G due to stock issues. My go to is 24G SS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just put 2 x 0.34 fused Clapton's together and it's reading 0.09. How can that be, and I believe it's unsafe to be that low?


If I missed it. Sorry, bit what tank are you using?


----------



## MeirTaitz (25/12/20)

Resistance said:


> If I missed it. Sorry, bit what tank are you using?


I intend to use the ss coils in the Holic MTL, but also wanna try them out on the drop dead as with these super low builds the batteries really don't last for longer than a few hours. 

I got the Vandy Vape ss316l 28ga as that's all they had in stock. Hopefully it'll work out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I intend to use the ss coils in the Holic MTL, but also wanna try them out on the drop dead as with these super low builds the batteries really don't last for longer than a few hours.
> 
> I got the Vandy Vape ss316l 28ga as that's all they had in stock. Hopefully it'll work out


For MTL that seems a good option. In DL mode you'll have to triple or quadruple or even twist your wire to get a decent vaping resistance or else it'll just get too hot. @Stranger is an expert in these. Maybe he can show you the light.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

